
Gmail to cache and auto-display images. What does this mean for you? - sherdawg
http://blog.iterable.com/gmail-to-cache-and-autodisplay-images-what-does-this-mean-for-you/
======
lfmb
related

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6896378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6896378)

------
bluntly_said
The open rate info in this page is misleading.

the graph titled "New Gmail, images auto-displayed" makes it seem like the
user opening the email will cause the open count, but this is incorrect.

As soon as gmail receives the email, they will cache the image link. All
images will always show an open count of 1, and only 1, regardless of whether
or not a user ever actually opened the email.

~~~
gkoberger
Are you sure about this? Based on everything I've read, Google caches it the
first time it was opened.

